# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Samsung] LE40M71B ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΜΑΥΡΗ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΑΛΛΑ Ο ΗΧΟΣ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ

## stavrosk

ΓΕΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ. ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ SAMSYNG LCD LE40M71B ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ, ΑΝΟΙΓΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 5 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΜΑΥΡΗ ΑΛΛΑ Ο ΗΧΟΣ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ . ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ?

----------


## stavrosk

ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ Η ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΑ Η ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΥΡΙΖΕΙ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΜΑΥΡΗ ΟΛΗ Η ΕΙΚΟΝΑ , ΑΛΛΑ Ο ΗΧΟΣ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ .ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΩ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΥΡΙΖΕΙ ΠΑΛΙ. ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΗΤΡΙΚΗ

----------


## ezizu

Έχεις τσεκάρει αν σβήνουν και οι λάμπες της οθόνης, όταν μαυρίζει η εικόνα ;
Αν συνεχίζουν να ανάβουν οι λάμπες και η οθόνη είναι μαύρη, χωρίς εικόνα, έχει πιθανών πρόβλημα η πλακέτα  t-con, (που είναι και το πιθανότερο).
 Αν σβήνουν και οι λάμπες,όταν μαυρίζει η εικόνα, τότε πιθανών έχει πρόβλημα το PSU-inverter. 


Υ.Γ. Να προσπαθείς να γράφεις με μικρά γράμματα, επειδή τα κεφαλαία γράμματα , στον γραπτό λόγο στα forums, δηλώνουν ότι φωνάζεις.

----------


## stavrosk

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση   , και συγνώμη για τα γραμματα, δεν το ήξερα. μαλλων ειναι η πλακετα t-con , μήπως ξέρεις απο που μπορώ να την παραγγειλω, και ποιος ειναι ο κωδικος τις για να την βρω. Ευχαριστω και παλι και συγνωμη

----------


## ezizu

Δεν ξέρω τον κωδικό της πλακέτας,τον γράφει επάνω. Έχεις σιγουρευτεί πως το πρόβλημα είναι όντως σε αυτή την πλακέτα;Οι λάμπες μένουν αναμμένες, όταν η εικόνα μαυρίζει; 

Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω αν έχεις τις σχετικές γνώσεις και εμπειρία, να σημειώσω αν σκέφτεσαι να ανοίξεις το καπάκι της τηλεόρασης ότι, *εντός της τηλεόρασης υπάρχουν υψηλές και επικίνδυνες τάσεις .Προσοχή!*

----------


## stavrosk

Ναι το ξέρω.Ναι οι λάμπες μένουν αναμμένες, όταν η εικόνα μαυρίζει, θα ανεβασω δυο εικονες απο την μητρικη που εχω βγαλει , και θα ηθελα να με βοηθησεις  με τους κωδικους γιατι δεν ξερω ποιος ειναι.DSC00090.JPGDSC00091.JPG

----------


## G.POL

μα τι στο καλο αυτες οι samsung ,επιδημια εχει πεσει? το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και γω φιλε μου!
εχω ποσταρει σε αλλο θεμα.
το προβλημα σου κατα 99% ειναι στην πλακετα t-con που βρισκεται(αν ειναι σαν την δικια μου tv) κεντρικα στο πανω μερος της οθονης,σκεπασμενη με καπακι αλουμινιου!πρεπει να το αφαιρεσεις προσεκτικα για να δεις τον κωδικο της.

----------


## freecom

εγω δεν θα συμφωνησω οτι ειναι 99% η t-con
θα ελεγα  40 %

τα ιδια συμπτωματα μπορουν να παρουσιαστουν απο προβλημα

στο τροφοδοτικο .....στην μητρικη.....αλλα ακομη και στο ιδιο το panel

στα λεω αυτα για να μην τυχων στο τελος εχεις 2 t-con στο χερι που ειναι οκ

----------

G.POL (17-02-13)

----------


## liontas

Πάρε και το service manual καλού κακού
http://elektrotanya.com/samsung_gms4.../download.html

----------


## freecom

πατα στο remore control για περισσοτερο απο 10 δευτερολεπτα το πληκτρο  return

ετσι η τηλεοραση θα σε κανει μια αυτοδιαγνωση

ετσι ισως βγει καμια ακρη που ποναει

----------


## alex504

Το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο βγάζει πάντα με τα συμπτώματα που λες (t-con) μερικές έχουν και πρόβλημα με την (main board)προσοχή πριν αγοράσετε πλακέτα από το ιντερνέτ

----------


## stavrosk

poio pliktro einai to return

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

να  γράφεις    ελληνικά  δεν  βγαίνει  νόημα  με  αυτό  που  γράφεις

----------

